# Wer kennt winkpg???



## Seelenteufelin (8 Juni 2002)

Erst mal ein freundliches Hallo,

habe mit Trojancheck einen Eintrag in der Registry Run Funktion gefunden der sich nicht entfernen läßt. 

Die Datei heißt winkpg.exe und ist unter Windows/System gesetzt. Jedesmal wenn ich unter Trojan sage rückgängig machen, öffnet sich das Fenster wurde hinzugefügt immer aufs neue.

Die Datei wurde von mir nicht runter geladen. Nun möchte ich gern wissen wer kennt diese Datei .......und wie kann ich sie gefahren los löschen wenn Sie nicht gebraucht wird!

Danke schon im voraus!

Cu Seelenteufelin


----------



## Hotline-Dödel (8 Juni 2002)

so wie es scheint ist es ein Tool zur Programmierung.

Du solltest Dir das mal ansehen: http://www.muff-electronic.ch/ und dort auf Zubehör klicken. Kommt Dir das irgendwie bekannt vor?

Ansonsten versuch mal über Start-->Ausführen msconfig eingeben, dann auf die Registerkarte Autostart wechseln. Such dort das Programm und entferne das Häckchen davor. Starte Windows neu.....jetzt sollte es zumindest nicht mehr beim Windows Start mitgeladen werden und sich auch entfernen lassen.

Vielleicht kannst Du auch mal 'nen anderen Trojan-Scanner verwenden. Manche Teile sind echt empfindlich.


----------



## virenscanner (8 Juni 2002)

@Seelenteufelin

Ich kann mir da zwar nicht sicher sein, aber für mich sieht es fast so aus, als ob Du Dich mit "KLEZ" infiziert hättest.

Ein Removal-Tool findest Du z.B. unter
http://www.bitdefender.com/html/free_tools.php


----------



## Devilfrank (9 Juni 2002)

@Seelenteufelin:
Virenscanner wird wohl recht haben. Hört sich nach dem Wurm KlezG an, der eine Datei wink***.exe erzeugt. In deinem Fall halt winkpg.exe.
Weitere Info´s hier:
http://www.bluemerlin-security.de/Wurm_Klez_G_170402.php3
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/[email protected]
Die Namensgleichheit mit dem Programmiertool von SPS ist wohl nur Zufall.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2002)

Danke erstmal für Eure Antwort,

es war wirklich der Klev virus! Habe ich fest gestellt nachdem ich durch zufall ein Mailreturn hatte. Da ich Outlook nicht benutze war da auch nur eine Adresse gespeichtert die zudem auch noch nicht mal stimmte*g* 

Dieses war kurz nach meinem Eintrag hier,war reiner Zufall das ich ins Outlook schaute.Habe mir dann von Symantec das tool runter geladen.....und weg ist er *smile*

Die winkpd.exe ist auch weg und ich bin mal wieder ein stück schlauer, ausser das ich nun nicht weiß wie dieser Klev bei mir landen konnte.
Da ich recht vorsichtig war, wußte ich doch von der Gefahr *grummel*


Danke noch mal und cu..............


----------



## Seelenteufelin (9 Juni 2002)

*ups.................*

hatte doch glatt vergessen mich anzumelden  


Also der oben geschriebene Eintrag vom Gast ist meiner .....ja ja man (Frau) wird wohl langsam alt *lach*


Seelenteufelin


----------

